# New pistol



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bought a Walter PK380 for the wife(it's a pink frame). But after conneticut she wants to get her ccw and I'm good with that. I also ordered a 1911 for me with the 4.25" barrel. Can wait for it to get here!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well let's see it with a pic of you posing....LOL Especially with the pink frame :teeth:


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

What 1911 did you put on order?

Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I oredered a American Tactical Imports. I know its cheap but hey a 1911 can have all the parts swapped and its a brand new gun with without a fancy name. I will try to get a pic of it up I've been moving so I've been a bit busy!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I wouldn't really say cheap, more like priced right. I looked at their website and the prices seem pretty good compared to what others cost.

Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here they are as promised. I'm not posing with the pink one unless its october!


----------

